# Sammy surprised me the other night....



## DizzySnowFire (Jan 22, 2015)

She showed me that she does know how to play fetch! Well kind of...she knows how to retrieve and bring the ball back. We are working on the whole dropping it without her wanting to mouth it some more. But the person used a chuck it thing and it did wonders! Sammy looked like she had fun!
If I can I'll get to upload it to here!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

You can use two balls to help with her releasing/outing.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

What Nigel said. That is how I played with Lucky two balls . When he was younger an hour of fetch in the am and a good 45 minutes at night with two balls . The chuck-it gave him more of a workout. Sounds like Sammy is ready play.


----------



## RobBlueMaro (Jan 15, 2015)

Ollie is the same way. Doesn't like to drop it. He holds on to it and chews it for a while. When I hold a 2nd ball in my hand and say drop it or point to the ground, he drops the ball and is ready to run again!

Ollie has also started playing "soccer". He will hold on to one ball with his mouth while hitting another ball around on the ground with his paws. He'll hit it around the room and back to me. Once the ball is at my feet, he backs up and I'll kick it to try and get it past him. He acts like a goalie and pounces on it to stop it, and then hits it back, lol.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

RobBlueMaro said:


> Ollie is the same way. Doesn't like to drop it. He holds on to it and chews it for a while. When I hold a 2nd ball in my hand and say drop it or point to the ground, he drops the ball and is ready to run again!
> 
> Ollie has also started playing "soccer". He will hold on to one ball with his mouth while hitting another ball around on the ground with his paws. He'll hit it around the room and back to me. Once the ball is at my feet, he backs up and I'll kick it to try and get it past him. He acts like a goalie and pounces on it to stop it, and then hits it back, lol.


Ranger will do the same, one ball/toy in his mouth and kicking around another. Tuke will use both front feet and kick the ball around the yard and at some point, she'll stomp down off center a bit and watch the ball take off. She'll do this same move 
with the smaller fetch ball as I reach down to pick it up, butt head, lol! Her nick name is Pele.


----------

